# Doing business on the beach



## BubbaBlue

This is obviously directed at those without campers.

I'm planning some beach trips this year and some involve my significant other. Something just came to mind.

How do you provide facilities for a female out on the beach? Dunes work well for me, but I can see a problem coming with my gal cuz she ain't used to "roughing" it.

Do you take a porta pottie or something similar? I have a small one but then I started thinking shelter, etc and it started getting complicated. 

Just curious.
.


----------



## surfcast

BPS has a privacy tent...looks like easy set up...folds into a shoulder bag. Checked one out in the store..looks pretty nice..but a little expensive..I have seen other foldable...pop up type tents..kind of like kids indoor tents...and there are lots of porta potty products...Do a search...It depends on how involved you want it to get.


----------



## AL_N_VB

BB- that's what them dunes are for...if'n there good enuff fer me after a night of chili cheese and frito's...theys good enuff fer the ladies.....but make sure ya whatch out fer them horses!      and BYOTP...bring yer own TP.


----------



## BubbaBlue

surfcast said:


> ...It depends on how involved you want it to get.


Not wanting to get involved with it at all. Figure it's going to hit me regardless.  Yeah, I thought about those little tents, but that's more, parden the pun, crap, I need to take.
.



Nserch4Drum said:


> BB- that's what them dunes are for...if'n there good enuff fer me after a night of chili cheese and frito's...theys good enuff fer the ladies...


Thanks Al, but I think the first time I tell my woman she's taking a dump on the dune, that's the end of my fun trip.

Curious what others do to accomodate their darling's doo doo.  
.


----------



## anglermgt

I drive a nissan frontier crew cab with foldup back seats. A 5-gal. bucket with a hole cut in the top works perfectly for me, besides it has a built in paper holder too BTW take an extra lid for easy disposal.


----------



## thresher593

*Luggable Loo*

I bought a Luggable Loo seat and lid ($10.00 at BPS)that fits on any 5 gallon bucket. I fish more with my 7 yo daughter than my wife so it works great for her. She puts a trash bag in the bucket and puts it in the bed of my truck under the camper shell and throws the bag away when done!


----------



## NTKG

surfcast said:


> BPS has a privacy tent...looks like easy set up...folds into a shoulder bag. Checked one out in the store..looks pretty nice..but a little expensive..I have seen other foldable...pop up type tents..kind of like kids indoor tents...and there are lots of porta potty products...Do a search...It depends on how involved you want it to get.




hey bubba. i bought one of these for ladies on the beach. folds nice and leave a roll of TP on the hook and there ya go. dig a hole in the beginning of the day and tell them to make sure to cover it a lil each time so ya dont step on it all day long!!! they work wonders


----------



## BLUESMAN

*I ain't touching this one!*

I went through this with my Boston Whaler!
Hope she's leather and lace!
Good Luck!


----------



## jay

*I'm gonnna tell ya...*

I forgot completly about that for this up coming year....! my g friend would of defenatly remined me... well I work at BPS so this is what's up. 

On the camping aisle 1 aisle away from the big slepping bag display with the flash lights on the left side there is a toliet seat that snaps on top a 5 gallon bucket. They also sell the 5 gallon buckets in the fishing dep.( if you look from there you'll see them 2 aisles down in the fishin' dep. at the top of an aisle). 

Then in the hunting department we sell a Blind called the out house... there not cheap but as da man said they pop right up ( good for those


> if'n there good enuff fer me after a night of chili cheese and frito's...theys good enuff fer the ladies -Nserch4Drum


) but I think were gonna get in or already have in a tent of types in camping... Keep an eye out towards the end of the month of Feb. were gonna get in a bunch of new stuff then so that's ur best bet... hope I could help ya out 

--Big Jay--


----------



## Hat80

*All good advice Rick....*

But remember, your in *Club XJ*. As you won't get out of the south lot, you can just drive over to the bath house.  J/K LMAO    .....Hat


----------



## BubbaBlue

The snap-on-a-bucket "Luggable Loo" for $10 looks like a winner. As far as the shelter? They have two, one is $50 and the other is $100. Seems a little steep to me right now. Will approach that part later.

Thanks.

Oh yeah, Clyde. You've got to get past your Jeep envy, my friend. Talk to somebody... see someone, like a Jeep dealer.















  
.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

ask gill21 , steve always has to go to the bathroom on the beach haha


every 3 minutes he is in front of the truck takin a piss

but i guess when u drink a case of yengling u got to lol






Jesse


----------



## cygnus-x1

My wife would dig a deep hole (we usually bring a small shovel). She is used to not having facilities and having to bring her own TP (Philippines)

Sine we are ORV challenged we are always near the bathroom at the south lot. I really like the snap on bucket lid ... if I get lucky enough to get out on the ORV I think I would do that. As for cover I would simply bring 1 or 2 bed sheets and tie an end off on the lugagge rail of the jeep and drape it over or better yet open yourrear door (rises up right?) and drape them over and down to make a small privy


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Rick,*



BubbaBlue said:


> Oh yeah, Clyde. You've got to get past your Jeep envy, my friend. Talk to somebody... see someone, like a Jeep dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do the dealers give you a free shovel or better yet, tow insurance with those things?







 snicker, snicker.....Hat


----------



## surfchunker

*worked for my MRS*

I bought one of the toilets at Wally World ... Under$30 .... has a place for TP, lid and all that, we did the bag in it thing and then bury .... I have a Ranger extended cab with tinted windows ..... I just slide the pass . side set all the way up and set the bucket in the back set part ...... worked for us ... I have one of those Outhouse blinds and took it but worried abou the wind blowing it over ..... 

Good Luck ......


----------



## BubbaBlue

cygnus-x1 said:


> ... I really like the snap on bucket lid ... if I get lucky enough to get out on the ORV I think I would do that.


Picked up one of those a few minutes ago. Looks like it'll work just fine for $10.



> As for cover I would simply bring 1 or 2 bed sheets and tie an end off on the lugagge rail of the jeep and drape it over or better yet open yourrear door (rises up right?) and drape them over and down to make a small privy


Yeah, that was what I was thinking too. Throw a sheet over her and let her do her business. Ain't no way I'm spending $50 or $100 for a tent to crap in that'll probably blow away anyhow. 

Doug, check your PMs.


Just thought of another use for a used bucket. Betcha they'd make a great Yoda digging out tool. Hey Clyde, cuz you're a bud, you can use it anytime you like. 

















 
.


----------



## Hat80

*I'm impressed!*

Your skills with photoshop are improving....LMAO I'm waiting for your next artists image. opcorn:....Hat


----------



## the rhondel

So did this happen when Hat was sittin' in the back using the wally world crapper? Ya gotta learn to sit still Clyde,and throw away the Hustlers....the R


----------



## Hat80

*Who*

pulled your chain?  Did you get Al that check yet? ....Hat


----------



## Shooter

You guys and your little trucks are killen me  they have a group for yall, I think it's called 'Toys For Tots"


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

what abouut geting one of those cheap 20 dollar walmart tent for shelter


----------



## BubbaBlue

bmcox86 said:


> what abouut geting one of those cheap 20 dollar walmart tent for shelter


I might go that way, but those cheapo tents on a windy beach are a pain. Not to mention not being able to stand up after doing your business.

After thinking about it, I believe a 2.5gal normal diameter bucket may be short enough to use in the back of the Jeep. Need to check that out.

Not too worried about it anymore. Got the lid seat and that was the biggest part.
.


----------



## mrdrifter

http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm


----------



## BubbaBlue

That was great! 

"Uncle Booger's BUMPER DUMPER" 


Yeah, I can imagine the medical bills once I tell the woman she's sitting on that out in the open. ROTFLMAO!   
.


----------



## robschonk

A five gallon bucket and a poncho will do the trick.


----------



## fisheagle

after reading some of the answers, my wife insisted that we share her solution. we purchased a shower tent at kmart, it is tall enough for me (i am a big boy 6'4" 330) and i can move around. we use a porta-pot that we had for the pop-up. makes a great changing room also. on windy days we put it on the down-wind side of the truck with 4 sand bags i fill at the beach. if she is happy i am happy


----------



## BubbaBlue

Digging out this old thread for an update. 

The GF is now serious about wanting to go with me sometimes out on the beach. Didn't think she was before. No biggie. She's doesn't fish but she's good company.

Decided I had better get something for the porta pot. Poncho would work ok for me, but...

Ended up getting one of those Outback potty/shower tents at BPS. Will probably be fine as long I can tie it to the Jeep to keep it and her from blowing on down the beach. Hmmm... that would be a sight though... nah, wouldn't be worth the physical harm I would endure after getting caught laughing my @ss off.  

One thing... initially, its a real pain in the butt to fold back up. Its one of those spring loaded circular tent things. Getting it to fold down nicely was a challenge because the written instructions that came with it suck. Then I went to the company's web site, (evergreen-outdoors.net) and they have a video showing how to fold it up. The video helps a lot if anyone plans on getting one.

Potty problem is solved.  
.


----------



## fishhead

What an informative and amusing thread


----------



## Digger

Someone mentioned burying a bag I hope it is not a plastic bag since it will not degrade for a while.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Yeah, didn't think that was a good thing to do.

I picked up some smell-good RV blue potty crystals to toss in the bucket. Also got some other stuff made for such at an outdoor store that was going out of business. Turns the liquid into a jell. Might be good to keep it from bouncing out on the way back.

Yeah, you see this coming...

"So, if anybody ever sees me coming off the beach and you have an urge for some great smelling blue Jello, let me know and I'll hook ya up."   :--| 
.


----------



## Dyhard

HEY! THINK OUT OF THE BOX!!
1.Cut eye holes in a plane paper bag.
2.Place bag on head.
3.Step aside a few feet.
4.Squat and let'r rip
Every one will say "Who was that masked person?"


----------



## FishinAddiction

here's what we do..........


well, what I do for her............


open a truck door, she squats inside of the door beside the truck, i face the other way and hold up a towel......thats for number one..........number 2? we aint really figured that one out yet.....


----------



## Mullet Breath

My lady and I wear diapers. You get the bar to yourself and no worries of who's around. Right in the middle of a conversation, bam, keep talking.  

All I can say is don't get caught in the dunes.
(caught marking your territory that is)


----------



## booboo

*Hey FA,*

I saw a man doing that for his GF at the point last year and he was doing a good job. The only problem with that set-up was the lifted truck that she was squatting beside. From teh opposite side of the truck, a full moon was on display for all!  My cousins two boys couldn't keep the grins off of their faces!


----------



## BubbaBlue

booboo said:


> I saw a man doing that for his GF at the point last year and he was doing a good job. The only problem with that set-up was the lifted truck that she was squatting beside. From teh opposite side of the truck, a full moon was on display for all!  My cousins two boys couldn't keep the grins off of their faces!


 

Got another one for ya'.

*Names withheld to protect the innocent... or guilty.  *

Young early 20 something FHB, takes his cutey fiancé fishing for the first time to the OBX. They were fishing for a while near Oregon Inlet and she had a call of the wild. She went over the dune, away from eyesight of the young man, and did her business. 

While she was pulling up her shorts, she looked behind her. 

Behind her was the Oregon Inlet bridge with about 20 fishermen fishing from the catwalk. All of them waving and flashing her a nice friendly smile.

You know, fishermen can be a friendly bunch, given the right circumstances.










.


----------



## booboo

Yea, there ain't nothin' much better than watchin' a full moon rise on the OBX!


----------



## rgking03

BubbaBlue said:


> Yeah, didn't think that was a good thing to do.
> 
> I picked up some smell-good RV blue potty crystals to toss in the bucket. Also got some other stuff made for such at an outdoor store that was going out of business. Turns the liquid into a jell. Might be good to keep it from bouncing out on the way back.
> 
> Yeah, you see this coming...
> 
> "So, if anybody ever sees me coming off the beach and you have an urge for some great smelling blue Jello, let me know and I'll hook ya up."   :--|
> .


That is the same stuff fighter pilots use in there flight extenders or Pitalpacks. They piss in it and it turns into a jel. Great Stuff until the pilot makes a trap on the boat and it flies forward splattering in the Hud and Instruments..:--|

Guess who cleaned that one up


----------



## Lipyourown

Make sure gulls are around, have her do it right in your cupped hands and throw it up over your head, the gulls will take care of the rest.


----------



## 8nb8

I was just talking to JiminVA about this the other day. I just happened to run across the thread and started reading. Halfway thru I was in tears laughing so hard. Thhanks for the info... and the laughs.


----------



## jay

BubbaBlue said:


> "So, if anybody ever sees me coming off the beach and you have an urge for some great smelling blue Jello, let me know and I'll hook ya up."   :--|
> .



Is that the jello with the friut inside?!?


----------



## Ryan Y

*Couple of plastic bags in a five gallon bucket....*

You can crap in your vehicle sitting on the bucket, BAg it up and discard accordingly....

Smelled good later on hugh kramer?


----------

